

Ask HN: Who is working on/knows of WebRTC based projects - codegeek

WebRTC is supposed to be revolutionary and I know there have been a few projects and even startups using it. Of course the biggest challenge is getting all browsers  supporting it and IE does not support yet ? What are some projects&#x2F;startups using webRTC and what problems are being solved ? Do you guys see a brighter future ahead ?
======
ricardobeat
[http://talky.io](http://talky.io)

[http://vmux.co/](http://vmux.co/)

[http://vline.com](http://vline.com)

[http://thisisdrum.com/](http://thisisdrum.com/)

[http://www.frisb.com/](http://www.frisb.com/)

Companies like Twilio, Voxeo, TokBox are already starting to make use of
webRTC in their APIs and SDKs, where it works along the native and Flash-based
solutions.

One thing that has held back webRTC is mobile support. It has landed in Chrome
for Android recently; I believe we'll see major uptake as soon as it is
available in most smartphones off the shelf.

------
t0
This webcam library has a nice flash fallback for IE and uses webRTC for
everyone else.
[https://github.com/addyosmani/getUserMedia.js](https://github.com/addyosmani/getUserMedia.js)

------
sigvef
[http://appear.in](http://appear.in)

